

A Look Inside LEGO’s Design Offices - mikeocool
http://sneakhype.com/architecture/2012/02/a-look-inside-legos-design-offices-in-denmark.html

======
Codhisattva
Now _that's_ a creative workplace! How inspiring that is!

